# Movie sountrack music on XM



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm posting this here for anyone interested in symphonic movie soundtrack music. I just got my XM satellite radio yesterday and have been listening to one of their channels called "Cinemagic". It plays music from various movie scores. Highly recommended! They have been playing stuff from movies I haven't seen or heard in a long time. They also play all time favorites from John Williams, Jerry Goldsmith, James Horner and John Barry.

I'm not trying to sell you on an XM radio, but if you love movie soundtracks, you will love this channel. You can hear a sample here:

http://www.xmradio.com/programming/full_channel_listing.jsp?sort=number

Just scroll down to channel 27 and click "sample" and you will hear a sample feed.


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

That is one of my favorite channels. You never know what you're gonna hear. i like when they mix in movie quotes at the beginning.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Count me in as another satisfied customer.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Ditto all of the above....as I continue to explore the immense population of XM stations, I realize more than ever......What did I listen to before XM!


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

I hope SIRIUS adds a CINEMA SOUNDTRACK channel ... they don't have one right now. I wonder where I can send requests?


----------

